# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο] ΧΑΜΗΛΟΣ ΦΩΤΙΣΜΟΣ ΣΕ TUNER

## satland

Eχω ενα TUNER kenwood στο οποιο ο φωτισμοs στην οθονη LCD εχει χαμηλωσει πολυ σχεδν δεν φαινεται παρα μονο στο σκοταδι.
Τι να ξεκινησω να ψαχνω?

----------


## lepouras

μήπως πρέπει να πεις πρώτα ποιο είναι το μοντέλο κλπ? αλλιώς κοιτά μην έπεσε η απόδοση των λέντ του φωτισμού. άλλαξε τα.

----------


## satland

To μοντελο ειναι KENWOOD KT2080

----------


## p270

αν βλέπω καλά ειναι vfd και οχι lcd ,αν το εχεις χρόνια να ξέρεις οτι το vfd χάνει σε φωτεινότητα λόγο γήρανσης 

τώρα αν έχασε απότομα ίσως έχει βλάβη η έχει καποια ρυθμιση φωτεινότητας

----------


## gep58

Καθάρισε εσωτερικά το display και το πλαστικό φίλτρο της οθόνης.

https://whybuynew.2dimg.com/10/1516012443_5588.jpg

----------

